# Learning about Japanese cooking & sushi



## jamiee79 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello -

Just got a new client, a Japanese Teppan grill and sushi bar. However, this is a type of cuisine in which my knowledge level is low (just had my first sushi today!). Any really good books out there about Japanese cooking and/or sushi? 

Thank you for the help!

Jamie


----------



## dirk skene (Feb 13, 2007)

The Essencials (sp) of Japanese Cooking is one of my favs. Another is simply titled SUSHI. The 2nd book goes into detail on the body types of several fish & how to best slice them. I can get ISBN numbers if you would like, but it would be tomorrow before I could get back to you.

Careful not to use too much rice, keep your hands wet, keep your knife wet. When cutting rolls only make 1 or2 cuts before wiping your knife & rewetting it. 

You'll need to experiment with the vinegar mixture to see what works best for you.


----------



## jamiee79 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thank you!

Jamie


----------



## dirk skene (Feb 13, 2007)

essecials of Japaneese cooking 0-87040-950-6

sushi 07894-8916-3


----------

